# Swedish: det att vara närvararande



## gvergara

Hej:

Jag kan inte förstå betydelsen/ användingen av ordet _det _ i den här definitionen (närvaro: det att vara närvarande). Är det inte möjligt att använda en lättare definition, such as _närvaro: som är närvarande_? Tack för hand,

Gonzalo


----------



## Muzze

gvergara said:


> Hej:
> 
> Jag kan inte förstå betydelsen/ användingen av ordet _det _ i den här meningen. Är det inte möjligt att använda en lättare definition, such as _närvaro: (någon) som är närvarande_? Tack för hand,
> 
> Gonzalo



The definition of "närvaro" is "det att vara närvarande", närvaro (as a general concept) = det att vara närvarande. If you say "att någon/något är närvarande" it sounds more specific and maybe not as good as a definition but for me it is not a big difference. If it helps use other definitions.


----------



## gvergara

Tack, Muzze, men jag förstår inte ännu vad betyder den definitionen (särskilt närvaron av ordet _det_) Kanske kan du översätta den för mig? Tack


----------



## AutumnOwl

Närvaro - det att vara närvarande - (it is) to be present. 
Som är närvarade - (those) who are present.

Närvaro - svarar på frågan hur mycket/hur stor (how much), medan närvarande svarar på frågan hur många (how many).


----------



## hanne

It is not quite clear to me whether the topic of this thread is the use of the word "det", or the meaning of the word "närvarande". Could you please clarify?


----------



## solregn

Om jag skulle översätta "det att vara närvarande" till engelska och franska hade jag sagt så här:

the fact of being present
le fait d'être présent

Jag vet inte om det tydliggör något för dig, men uttryckssättet "det att.. (+verb)" - som är väldigt skriftspråkligt - motsvarar för mig just "the fact of (+verb i -ing-form)" och "le fait de (+verb i infinitiv)". Det är ett kort och formellt sätt att uttrycka samma koncept på svenska.


----------



## gvergara

hanne said:


> It is not quite clear to me whether the topic of this thread is the use of the word "det", or the meaning of the word "närvarande". Could you please clarify?


Even though solregn seemed to grasp my question, I admit it wasn't quite clear, thanks for drawing my attention to that, henne. Thing is, I find it difficult to understand how to analyse _*det att *+ Infinitive_, especially because it seems so much easier to me to just leave out _det _and use instead an infinitive (_närvaro= att vara närvarande_) 

Gonzalo


----------



## trosabon

"DET" is dictionary lingo - you´r right, skip it.


----------



## JohanIII

My take is this: 
"Det" is a marker for noun. "Närvaro" is... the thing-ification of "att närvara".
Han hade 100%-ig närvaro. Min närvaro var ganska stor. Ja, varsågod, här har ni ett stycke närvaro - tjugo kronor tack  .
To relate to the linked translation: "Det är obligatorisk[t med 100%-ig] närvaro på kursen"
Obvious thing: "det är obligatoriskt med skyddmask under laborationerna".
It's rather difficult, as it's not as easy an thingification as e g "att skörda" - "skörd".
And last but not least; whether "det att" is necessary for either understanding or correct use, is left unsaid here.


----------

